# I'm New Here!!!



## Vixen (May 26, 2009)

Hi Everyone

I've been considering for a long time to buy a TT (however last year opted instead for a VX220t) and yesterday I decided to bite the bullet and venture into Audi in Edinburgh (how big!). First impresssions were not good as we walked in and out the show room twice and not one sales person approached. My other half wasnt happy so called and complained, as a result we were asked to return and better service resumed.

This is the spec I'm looking at and wonder before signing on the dotted line if there is anything else I should add or is not worth putting on:

S Line 2.0 TDI in Ibis White
19" 7 twin-spoke design alloys
Xenon plus
adaptive light
high beam assistance
dark tinted glasss
sun band on windscreen
folding mirrors
Alcantara interior with heated seats
bluetooth
bose sound system

This is my current regular drive tuned 300 bhp VXR:









































































Other half picks up his new motor tomorrow 335d - anticipation is not the word in our house at the moment :mrgreen:

Any help would be gratefully received :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome firstly 

So you want opinions 

White, its a bit too common now, I would look at the Monza Silver, if you are going for the S-line, bit more exclusive at the moment...
BOSE, I think its marmite, you ever think it's great or hate it. I could not really tell the difference, and did not think it was worth 400quid!
Alcantra, if you binned the BOSE, I would get leather.
19's are lovely, and look good with most colours.
I think you are doing the right thing with the Xenon's... if you get them get the rest of the options(Adaptive and Full beam assist)!
Bluetooth is good

If I had the chance to get something I had not put on previously, it would be the LED pack, does not add much to the car, but makes the inside shine nicely 

good luck


----------



## Vixen (May 26, 2009)

Not really into the grey's/silvers. It was either the white or the black and as I have a black motor now and its a pig to keep clean i fancy the white to make it even harder :lol:

Bose yeah your right tbh not that bothered

Forgot to mention I've gone for short stick too 

Anothe idea would be to get second hand tdi and add body kit and retro fit bits I want after?

Looking at remapping or boxing too as I know it will be different from my vxr [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Vixen said:


> Not really into the grey's/silvers. It was either the white or the black and as I have a black motor now and its a pig to keep clean i fancy the white to make it even harder :lol:
> 
> Bose yeah your right tbh not that bothered
> 
> ...


In terms of re-map, there are some decent tuner's for the TT, and I have had my TDI tuned up to over 200bhp, it does make a world of difference to it compared to stock. As for body kitting, I think you can get the dealer to do the S-line kit on a used one, to save the hassle, but sounds like you enjoy getting dirty with your car, so MOD away


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, nice looking vxr. 8)


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

welcome to the TTF

for £120?? i love the led light pack, footwell lights are so 8)

where in the NE you moving to?

Paul


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome now you need to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the foum, not moving to Alnmouth are you ?


----------



## Vixen (May 26, 2009)

Ikon66 said:


> welcome to the TTF
> 
> for £120?? i love the led light pack, footwell lights are so 8)
> 
> ...


Durham at the end of June


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Vixen said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > welcome to the TTF
> ...


nice, not too far away - you'll be able to go to the NE meets


----------



## Vixen (May 26, 2009)

I need some excuses on why to get the TT over a BMW - I'm not really into them so please help!

We're collecting his 335d tonite and wants me to try a 1 or 3 series (i'd much rather look at the new z4 lol)

I'm trying to think of polite ways to say 'no thanks'


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

10 years on the TT is still an ICON......good reason I think

DO you want an Icon ro BMW?


----------

